
Show HN: I've made this API-linked list of 250+ crypto meetups in 60 cities - CryptoCribs
https://www.cryptomeetups.io
======
anonfunction
What does API-linked mean?

~~~
CryptoCribs
HN didn't allow me to spell it out in the title, i meant to say that i updates
the meetup tables with the next meetups through API calls to meetup.com

